# My daily carry



## Maxwellma (Sep 26, 2021)

My CSX and assorted equipment carried daily.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

How do you like that CSX?


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

daily carry knife only


----------



## Maxwellma (Sep 26, 2021)

rickclark28 said:


> How do you like that CSX?


I do like it very much.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I really like that CSX. How many rounds you have through yours?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I really like that CSX. How many rounds you have through yours?


You don't mind the heavier trigger (for a SAO gun) and the reset?


----------



## Maxwellma (Sep 26, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> You don't mind the heavier trigger (for a SAO gun) and the reset?


Trigger is fine for me S&W Replaced the firing pin block no more reset issues.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> You don't mind the heavier trigger (for a SAO gun) and the reset?


Well, like I've said in the past, I prefer revolvers, and I am used to triggers that are "heavier" than normal. I practice for combat accuracy, and tend to hammer on triggers. As long as I can put my rounds center mass, quickly, I am good to go.


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

NormanChang said:


> daily carry knife only
> View attachment 21910
> View attachment 21911


To coin a phrase- You never bring a knife to a gun fight! 😂 
Sorry, had to say it. 
That being said -I fully understand if you are in a no carry state like NY or an "impossible to get a license" carry state!
Anything is better than nothing!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

chauss said:


> To coin a phrase- You never bring a knife to a gun fight! 😂
> Sorry, had to say it.
> That being said -I fully understand if you are in a no carry state like NY or an "impossible to get a license" carry state!
> Anything is better than nothing!


You might need to take a peek at @normanchangs posts.


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

I have a ton of guns also over 30 and counting my wife calls it an armory. I say I need another 100 to reach that status. 😂 I am also a CZ / Dan Wesson fan.
I do not understand what you are trying to convey....He said "daily carry- knife only"


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

chauss said:


> To coin a phrase- You never bring a knife to a gun fight! 😂
> Sorry, had to say it.
> That being said -I fully understand if you are in a no carry state like NY or an "impossible to get a license" carry state!
> Anything is better than nothing!


Knife is for safety emergency not for self defense


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

Gotcha- I carry a knife daily also in my left pocket with my spare mag on a neomag clip (not as nice as your collection- I have Kershaws and Gerbers and one OTF). I mistook the meaning of what you said.


----------



## Maxwellma (Sep 26, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> I really like that CSX. How many rounds you have through yours?


I have over 500 now


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Maxwellma said:


> I have over 500 now


Yeah, your not helping me any...LOL. I really was hoping that you would say it sucked, was not reliable, and don't waste your time! I do want one...someday soon, Lord willing and the creek don't rise.


----------

